# long range shooting



## Billy113 (Apr 1, 2014)

Hey guys,I'm looking into the remington 700,any advice/would be appreciated


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

What do you consider "Long Range"? 300-500? 700-1000 yards?

What info are you looking for? Barrel length, scope recommendations, bipod recommendations, caliber options? 

More than happy to help ya out... but if your more specific I can answer your question(s) better.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Also, say something about your experience level.

Unless you can hit small targets at shorter ranges with boring regularity, you may have a ways to go before extending your range. Most off the shelf Remington 700's are capable of shooting under MOA by using custom hand loads and trigger adjustments. After that, a good scope and mounts will get you better longer ranges, if your technique is adequate. At extreme range, expect to spend a lot of money on quality optics and tuned rifles, but even that won't help unless you are a very capable rifle shooter.


----------



## VIP357 (Apr 27, 2014)

That depends on if your talking about using a Rifle or a Handgun. I shoot a 50AE Desert Eagle, and hold 2 to 4 inch groups at 100 or so yards.

Unfortunately, I can't find a 1000 yard range anywhere around here to shoot my 270 or the 375 H&H Mag


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

VIP357 said:


> That depends on if your talking about using a Rifle or a Handgun. I shoot a 50AE Desert Eagle, and hold 2 to 4 inch groups at 100 or so yards.
> 
> Unfortunately, I can't find a 1000 yard range anywhere around here to shoot my 270 or the 375 H&H Mag


Off-hand or rested?


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm thinking in a vice or pistol sled.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

TAPnRACK said:


> I'm thinking in a vice or pistol sled.


That, or he's Superman.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Where'd the OP go?


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Another 'drive-by' poster that didn't get the answer he was looking for?


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Bisley said:


> Another 'drive-by' poster that didn't get the answer he was looking for?


Not really - he's been around since last April. But it sure FELT like that.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm just looking for a good rifle discussion... a nice break from handgun related stuff, lol.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

TAPnRACK said:


> I'm just looking for a good rifle discussion... a nice break from handgun related stuff, lol.


Yup! I picked up a new 10/22 yesterday, but haven't had time to get it to the range yet. Still waiting for the scope mount to come in so I can set it up and go play. It's the Tactical Target one (#1230, I think) with the silly bipod. MAN, that bipod is badly designed....


----------



## Billy113 (Apr 1, 2014)

yes, sorry guys,my outdoor range has targets out to 100 yrds. I have a stag model 8 that I would like to be able to be sub MOA @ that range before I think about a more serious target rifle.also I was trained in the army to zero my weapon @ 25 yrds. I have done some reaserch that says AR-15 rifles should be zeroed in @ 50 yrds,as always any input would be helpful,thanks


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

I zero my AR @ 50 yrds... using an EOTech red dot optic. For a variable power scope i'd recommend a 100yrds zero.

Getting sub MOA out of a production AR-15 is not an easy task as most are only capable of 2-3 MOA.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

TAPnRACK said:


> I zero my AR @ 50 yrds... using an EOTech red dot optic. For a variable power scope i'd recommend a 100yrds zero.
> 
> Getting sub MOA out of a production AR-15 is not an easy task as most are only capable of 2-3 MOA.


Depends on your definition of 'production AR-15,' and the right ammo.

Mine is a combination of two off-the-shelf assemblies, a complete RRA lower assembly with National Match trigger, and a DPMS 20" Heavy barrel 1:8 twist upper, purchased as a complete upper assembly from Midway. It has the old M-16 style solid stock. With my handloads, it shoots 0.40 MOA with 68gr. Hornady Match ammo, and 0.50 with 70gr. Barnes TSX hunting bullet. It doesn't degrade to 1.0 MOA until I use the 64gr. steel core military surplus ammo. It is a flat top with Burris mounts and a Nikon 6-18x40 Buckmaster BDC, with side focus.

I have only shot it out to 200 yards, but it consistently maintains groups that are well under MOA, at that distance. I don't really have any experience with tactical style setups, though, so I can't say what they will do. I like accurate rifles, so I went with the varmint style set-up, but I bet some of the shorter, thinner barreled models could achieve MOA with good triggers and custom loads. The only one (besides mine) that I have shot was a 16" DPMS thin contour barrel, and it would hold close to MOA until the barrel started heating up.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Agreed, using a 20" heavy barrel, match trigger and hand loads will drastically improve groups in comparison to a 16" standard contour barrel with stock parts (trigger, etc) using factory ammo.

Sounds like you got a shooter there Bisley.


----------



## Sierra_Hunter (Feb 17, 2015)

I zero all my guns 2" high at 100 yards for hunting rifles. 100 yards is a close shot where I am, and if I'm not gonna be shooting further then that I don't even bother carrying a rifle.


----------



## Billy113 (Apr 1, 2014)

Thanks TAPnRACK, I'm also looking into getting an EOtech,maybe the model 512,how does your sight work for you?


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

I've been using the EOTech 512 on my patrol rifle since 2009. Built like a tank and battery life is great. Holds zero even though it bounces around in the trunk all day, lol. Brightness settings are variable and work well during daytime and nighttime. Best red dot i've used yet.


----------



## Billy113 (Apr 1, 2014)

thanks TAPnRACK,I was pretty sure that's what I wanted,but now you convinced me.:smt1099


----------

